# New Haven, NY - Oswego county



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Here are pics from my place.

November 17th, 2008...only about 4"...not enough to plow since it is gonna melt anyway.



















December 8th, 2008...I have already plowed a few times just did not get pics as it was too dark. This was just some cleaning up.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Pics from today December 22nd, 2008. Been snowing for 2 days and this was the final cleanup. We currently have about 12" - 14" of actual collected snow. Most of it blows out of the driveway since it is oriented East/West and the wind blows directly out of the West 95% of the time. The snow ends up in front of the vehicles or the garage.


----------

